
The Banana Boat Swing and Other Distinctive 'Fists' (1996) - twic
http://www.telegraph-office.com/pages/swing.html
======
LeonB
RST = “readability, strength, tone” ... a 3 digit number used by hobbyists to
exchange information about the quality of a radio signal being received.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/R-S-
T_system](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/R-S-T_system)

------
dbcurtis
From 2005, my second-favorite old spark’s sea story: “Don’t send QRQ to SUQ”:

[http://lists.contesting.com/_cq-
contest/2005-11/msg00453.htm...](http://lists.contesting.com/_cq-
contest/2005-11/msg00453.html)

(My favorite being a first hand account from W3HUV who by chance happened to
be the first op to answer: “SOS DE ICEH”, and was therefore by international
law in charge of emergency communications. ICEH being the call sign of the
Andrea Doria.)

